# Our ratties!



## beckoned (May 29, 2007)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v148/crapola/ratties/

This is a link to mine and mum's rattie album. The guest password, should it be needed is "ratties". Hopefully it works properly.


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

They are really cute!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Beautiful ratties!


----------

